# DeSmuME X432R: OpenGL X4 + Magnification Filter?



## SpiinDeX (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello there :3

Is it possible to run DeSmuME X432R with OpenGL X4 and a Magnification Filter? (HQ2xS)

Because If I use OpenGL X4 all Magnification Filters are greyed out.

thx :3


----------



## Alex4everr (Mar 19, 2021)

High Resolution disables the Magnification Filter option, so if you want to use those post-processing effects for 2D games, you have to set it back to native resolution. And I confess that native resolution (256x192) + filter It's way better, really better! I use HQ2XS and looks beautiful and fast than high resolution (regardless if its in open GL or Softrasterizer).


----------

